# Fursona Species Help



## PolarizedBear (Mar 22, 2018)

ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Mar 22, 2018)

Jaguar, maybe?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 22, 2018)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Jaguar, maybe?


Jags are pretty rad.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 22, 2018)

I agree with Reserved_Krolik that sounds like a jaguar. Or you could make a fusion like "I like this type of tail, these ears, this head-shape, ect.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 22, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> I agree with Reserved_Krolik that sounds like a jaguar. Or you could make a fusion like "I like this type of tail, these ears, this head-shape, ect.


I've never been big on cats, dunno much about them anyways.  They're neat and all, just never cared for or gave em much thought.  
Just somethin' about them.  They make me bloody nervous, lol


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Mar 23, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I've never been big on cats, dunno much about them anyways.  They're neat and all, just never cared for or gave em much thought.
> Just somethin' about them.  They make me bloody nervous, lol


We will come for you in the night.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 23, 2018)

AnarchyLynx said:


> We will come for you in the night.


Could ya bring some Mozzarella mate?  Some wine n Prosciutto ready, we'll have a right time.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 24, 2018)

Im thinking maybe a bear?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 24, 2018)

Snow leopard, jaguar or polar bear.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Ashwolves5 said:


> Im thinking maybe a bear?





Rimna said:


> Snow leopard, jaguar or polar bear.


Bears are pretty cool, definitely my favorite animal anyways, never thought about makin' that the fursona.
Wish cats didn't make me as nervous as they did though.  I think its the needle claws.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Bears are pretty cool, definitely my favorite animal anyways, never thought about makin' that the fursona.
> Wish cats didn't make me as nervous as they did though.  I think its the needle claws.


Thank you for choosing ursine master race. Take our complimentary bad dragon dildo


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Thank you for choosing ursine master race. Take our complimentary bad dragon dildo


Ayy thanks mate!  I'll use it with pride n determination.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 24, 2018)

We need more bears in the fandom! Probably to take down the wolves and dragons since they are _*clearly*_ an oppressive force on the lesser used species in this fandom.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> We need more bears in the fandom! Probably to take down the wolves and dragons since they are _*clearly*_ an oppressive force on the lesser used species in this fandom.


Really sly? I don't think more bears is the answer


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 24, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> Really sly? I don't think more bears is the answer


There somethin' wrong about bears mate?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 24, 2018)

@JackJackal
We weren't planning a revolution!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> There somethin' wrong about bears mate?


no no nothing like that! I was just saying that Sly's wish wasn't the answer


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 25, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> no no nothing like that! I was just saying that Sly's wish wasn't the answer


You're only saying that because you're a canine yourself!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

What's that supposed to mean!?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 25, 2018)

Shush!


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

DON'T YOU SHUSH ME!


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 25, 2018)

Y'know I think yelling at me is a bit rood.


----------



## JackJackal (Mar 25, 2018)

I LIKE TO YELL!


----------

